
Grand Canyon Tourists Exposed for Years to Radiation in Museum Building - ocdtrekkie
https://www.usatoday.com/story/travel/news/2019/02/18/grand-canyon-tourists-exposed-radiation-safety-manager-says/2905358002/
======
arbuge
> Stephenson said the uranium threat was discovered in March 2018 by the
> teenage son of a park employee who happened to be a Geiger counter
> enthusiast, and brought a device to the museum collection room.

No words...

------
mimixco
If (when?) one of those kids gets cancer, this will be quite a lawsuit.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
This is an interesting question, because cancer is not super uncommon to begin
with, so "when" is correct. Almost certainly a number of kids who were in this
building will get cancer. But will they remember if they were in this
building? Will they remember this story when they get cancer? And most
crucially: Can the cancer they get be accurately blamed on this exposure in
both a scientific and legal sense?

